# Will different Cory's school?



## austinz33 (Nov 6, 2011)

I currently have 3 peppered Cory's and 3 bronze ones. Will they actively school together?


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have mixed species of cories in my shrimp tank and from my experience the answer is yes and no. I see the same species school with each other and occasionally I see the schools combine to make a larger one, but I rarely see just a random school of mixed species.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I have 6-8 peppered Cory's and 6 or so aeneas in my 29 and they tend to school with eachother occasionally but not consistently, they do tend to stick to their own kind for the most part, but it happens quite a bit ^^


----------



## austinz33 (Nov 6, 2011)

It was a gift from my mother for Christmas. Can't fault her for trying!


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

They will, but not always. I have kept groups of bronze, panda, shwartzei, skunk, virginiae, emerald and albino together and they would often school together. The also hung out in little groups (not all of the same type) that were often together. I read somewhere that since corys are a social species that even though they are different varieties they would all exhibit similar behavior, including the tendency to school.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I have 19 Weitzmani corys and 2 panda corys together and the pandas mix with the Weitzmanis. But they are very similar looking and some of the Weitzmani's are stilll fry and about the same size, so maybe they think they are of the same species. They are also the only fish in the tank. I used to have 6 hastatus cory's in the tank with them but they kept to themselves. When the Weitzmani bred, I removed the hastatus corys to another tank.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Sometimes they will and sometimes they will not. They do prefer their own kind.


----------



## BIG_Z (Dec 7, 2011)

I think that schooling may have to do with how much they resemble each other, my Brochis splendens and Corydoras paleatus (Completely different fish)will school together but the albino herd wants nothing to do with either of them.


----------



## sockfish (Jul 11, 2007)

Can anyone speak to whether the miniature cories will school together?

sox


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Corydoras Question*



austinz33 said:


> I currently have 3 peppered Cory's and 3 bronze ones. Will they actively school together?


Hello austin...

I don't believe Corydoras are schooling fish. Schooling just means a group of fish of the same species stay together for safety and get stressed if they're not in a group. I keep several species of Corys and they're not together in the tank constantly like schooling fish, but do swim together regularly. They definitely are healthier with others of their kind. I like to stock one for every five gallons of tank volume, with a minimum of three or four. 

I've found they don't all have to be the same kind to group together. I have five or six different varieties in the same tank and they do very well together. Very peaceful, a very good "community tank" fish.

B


----------



## lurrch (Jul 5, 2011)

I have 2 emerald cories and 7 peppered cories in a 75g. The emeralds definitely seem a little left out at times, but they do seem to hang out sometimes. If you can manage it, I would consider getting 1-2 more of each.


----------

